# HELP FIND BELLA -15HH COB MARE - FM: T5C4



## bella2013 (31 January 2013)

Hi, I am trying to trace my old horse Bella. We reluctantly had to sell her back in 2010 - she was sold to a riding stables in chingford,london with the idea of her being used for the school - but she was sold on straight away. We would like to know where and how she is as we miss her. She is 15hh and is about 15 years old now. If you have any information please message me. Thanks.


----------



## DuckToller (31 January 2013)

No information but do you have a photo you could post?  It might help people.

Also have you tried writing to Freezemark (assuming that's what you mean by T5C4).  They can't give you details but are willing to send on a letter to new owners, but that assumes they have registered the change of ownership and not everyone does.  Just a thought.


----------



## cally6008 (15 November 2017)

Bump for bella2013

Still looking for news on Bella, freezemark T5C4


----------



## MissTyc (15 November 2017)

Any photo? I know of a horse that matches the general type and location. Not sure about the freezemark but she has one. Skewbald with one blue eye.


----------



## Shay (16 November 2017)

I know a dark bay mare fitting type description name and location - but without a photo its impossible to help OP.


----------



## Zero00000 (16 November 2017)

Ops avatar is Bella (title of photo in albums)


----------



## Shay (16 November 2017)

Close but too small to really tell.  One or two white hinds?  PM me? The mare I have in mind is really close.


----------



## Zero00000 (17 November 2017)

If you click on the ops name and go to albums you can see an enlarged photo,
She has 1 white hind


----------



## Shay (17 November 2017)

Mare I had in mind has a blaze not a star.  Sorry OP.


----------



## cally6008 (16 October 2018)

Bump for bella2013

Still looking for news on Bella, freezemark T5C4


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 October 2018)

Zero00000 said:



			If you click on the ops name and go to albums you can see an enlarged photo,
She has 1 white hind
		
Click to expand...

i must be stupid, i clicked on name but cant see albums anywhere,  i have connections to horse people,in chingford area so will contact them but would like to see a bigger pic first


----------



## cally6008 (16 October 2018)

I can't see the albums either. There are 2 photos of Bella here = http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=119&t=4196 ,,


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 October 2018)

cally6008 said:



			I can't see the albums either. There are 2 photos of Bella here = http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=119&t=4196 ,,
		
Click to expand...

thanks for that, have phoned a couple of friends in the chingford area and they will keep a look out and let me know if they find out anything,,


----------

